
Ok You Luddites, Time To Chill Out On Facebook Over Privacy (2010) - jordn
http://techcrunch.com/2010/01/12/ok-you-luddites-time-to-chill-on-facebook-over-privacy/
======
cnbeuiwx
The good old "privacy is already dead" argument doesnt make sense to me.

If privacy is dead, why do organizations keep secrets from their staff? Why
doesnt the public have full insight into everything the government and the
military does? Why are there secrets?

How come we cant see the people who watch us on the streets, but they can see
us?

Who watches the watchers?

